

Scientology: Operation Snow White - aarongough
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_snow_white

======
aarongough
After some clicking around from yesterday's Wired article I found this,
incredibly scary stuff.

I realize it might be considered off-topic, but I'll leave it up to you guys
to decide that. I think the amount of interest generated by the submission
yesterday proves that the community in general is interested...

